# Bioshock Steam Version funktioniert nicht



## rohan123 (14. Februar 2010)

Hi1
 Habe mir bioshock 1 über Steam geladen. Nur Leider kann man das Spiel dann vergessen. Es startet einfach nicht. Es fragt immer nach dem Administartorpasswort, wenn man das eingibt kommt der Bioshock-Splah Screen in der Bildschirmmitte, und dann Pustekuchen. Es gibt zwar einen Trick, indem man die Default.ini verändert, dass startet es zwar, aber man hat keinen ton mehr im Spiel. Auch nicht gerade erquicklich. Das ist das erste Mal dass ein über Steam geladenes Spiel einfach nicht funktioniert. Habe bereits an den Steam-Support geschrieben, nur ich fürchte, es wird kein Antwort kommen.

 Habs unter Win 7 und Vista ausprobiert. Kein Erfolg

 Weiß jemand Rat


----------



## Herbboy (14. Februar 2010)

gibt es eine exe.datei im installationsordner? vlt. mal rechtsklicken und dort "als admin ausführen" ankreuzen ^^


----------



## Weird_Sheep (14. Februar 2010)

Vielleicht hilft dir dieser Sticky aus dem Steamforum.

 Wenn nicht, würde ich versuchen, direkt im Bioshock-Steamforum zu fragen.


----------



## rohan123 (14. Februar 2010)

Hab jetzt mal die Boxed-Version von DVD installiert. Wolllte das Game nochmal über Steam, da ich dann keine DVD mehr brauche.

 Die Boxed-Version läuft - aber nur wenn man sie n i c h t patcht. Das heißt: Bioshock läuft nur in der ungepatchten Version 1.0. Wenn man es auf 1.1 patcht, kann man es vergessen - läuft nicht mehr. Früher lief es auch mit 1.1. Aber jetzt nicht mehr. Warum: Kann mir nur vorstellen, dass es vielleicht an den neuen DX - Umgebungen liegt, die mittlerweile upgedatet wurden, und das Spiel da nicht mehr mitkommt. Es wäre daher gut von 2K-Games für das erste Bioshock noch einen letzen Patch zu veröffentlichen. Echt schade um das Game.


----------



## rohan123 (14. Februar 2010)

Meine weiteren Tests mit der Box-Version haben ergeben:

 Bioshock Version 1.0 läuft.
 Aber man darf nichts verändern, ,keine Auflösung hinaufsetzen,
 kein EAX einschalten. Führt alles dazu, dass sich das Game entweder aufhängt, oder nicht mehr startet.

 Was ist bloß los mit Bioshock???!!! Hatte mit dem Game nie Probleme. Jetzt schon.

 Gut, was heißt das nun: Ungepatcht spielen, ohen EAX und in einer miniafläsung vom 1024.860. Was oll das  

 Admin hat nichts geholfen.

 Das Game hat offensichtlich massive Probleme drei Jahre später.
 Bin echt enttäuscht- schwer enttäuscht


----------



## moskitoo (15. Februar 2010)

Also ich hab die deutsche Metallbox Version von Bioshock 1 vor ca. 1 Woche installiert und gestern durchgespielt, selbstverständlich hab ich dabei alle little Sisters ausgebeutet.   Hatte keinerlei Probleme. Hab nur die Maussteuerung erträglich gemacht und die Bildwiederholrate auf 120hz hochgestellt. Außerdem hab ich mir noch den Uncut Patch besorgt. Ich kauf *NIE* wieder die Cut-Version eines Spiels. War das aufwendig bis es endlich mit Patch 1.1 uncut lief.

 Ich hab Windows 7 und relativ neue Hardware, von daher müsste es schon funktionieren.


----------



## rohan123 (17. Februar 2010)

moskitoo schrieb:


> hhhAlso ich hab die deutsche Metallbox Version von Bioshock 1 vor ca. 1 Woche installiert und gestern durchgespielt, selbstverständlich hab ich dabei alle little Sisters ausgebeutet.   Hatte keinerlei Probleme. Hab nur die Maussteuerung erträglich gemacht und die Bildwiederholrate auf 120hz hochgestellt. Außerdem hab ich mir noch den Uncut Patch besorgt. Ich kauf *NIE* wieder die Cut-Version eines Spiels. War das aufwendig bis es endlich mit Patch 1.1 uncut lief.
> 
> Ich hab Windows 7 und relativ neue Hardware, von daher müsste es schon funktionieren.
> 
> ...


----------

